# Complete.



## Tyeforce (Aug 25, 2010)

I now own at least one version of every single official, main series Zelda game, plus more. Here's the breakdown:

The Legend of Zelda [NES]
The Legend of Zelda [VC]
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link [VC]
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past [SNES]
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past [VC]
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX [GBC]
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time [VC]
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask [N64]
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask [VC]
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons [GBC]
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages [GBC]
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past / Four Swords [GBA]
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker [GCN]
The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventures [GCN]
The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap [GBA]
Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland [DS]
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess [Wii]
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass [DS]
Link's Crossbow Training [Wii]
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks [DS]

(Oh, and sorry for the bad lighting in the picture. Andrew's room has horrible lighting. XD)


----------



## marioboy19 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thata a loooooot of zelda,
now all you need to do is get skyward sword(not released in america) and beat them!


----------



## Princess (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh wow Tye. You're super cool now.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 25, 2010)

marioboy19 said:
			
		

> Thata a loooooot of zelda,
> now all you need to do is get skyward sword(not released in america) and beat them!


Um, Skyward Sword isn't released _anywhere_ yet, lol. But of course I'll get that, along with Ocarina of Time 3D.

And, yes, I suppose I do need to beat them all still... ._.


----------



## John102 (Aug 25, 2010)

Coolio. How long did it take to get the collection?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 25, 2010)

And Collector's Edition...


Nice collection though.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 25, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Coolio. How long did it take to get the collection?


Well, Andrew and I had everything except Link's Awakening DX, Oracle of Seasons, Oracle of Ages, and The Minish Cap, and it took me about a week to get those from eBay... XD I also bought Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland, too, even though it's a spin-off game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 25, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> And Collector's Edition...
> 
> 
> Nice collection though.


I know, I'm currently trying to get both Ocarina of Time Master Quest and Collector's Edition. But they're just compilations and different versions of games that I already have, so they're last on my list.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 26, 2010)

Trying to make up for other inadequacies I take it???


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 26, 2010)

I have these games:

The Legend of Zelda - Zelda Collector's Edition [GCN]
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link - Zelda Collector's Edition [GCN]
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past [SNES]
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past - [VC]
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX [GBC]
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - Zelda Collector's Edition [GCN]
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (Master Quest) [GCN]
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask [N64]
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask - Zelda Collector's Edition [GCN]
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons [GBC]
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages [GBC]
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past / Four Swords [GBA]
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker [GCN]
The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventures [GCN]
The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap [GBA]
Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland [DS]
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess [GCN]
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess [Wii]
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass [DS]
Link's Crossbow Training [Wii]
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks [DS]
Legend of Zelda: Wand of Gamelon [CD-I]


----------



## Conor (Aug 26, 2010)

I've got a fully boxed, Link to the Past for the SNES complete with manual's and map of Hyrule 

That and the Ocarina of Time are the only Zelda games I've got.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 26, 2010)

What about the 3 CDi games? They still count.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 26, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> What about the 3 CDi games? They still count.


No they don't. 
You may as well be buying a turd, a really expensive turd.

Anyway, nice collection. I've got the Master Quest disk somewhere.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 26, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No matter how bad the games are, they still count as Zelda games.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 26, 2010)

Hated Zelda II: The Adventure of Link

IMO, worst Zelda game ever.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 26, 2010)

*eye twitch*

Why?? >_>


----------



## AndyB (Aug 26, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> *eye twitch*
> 
> Why?? >_>


Why what?
He has a collection, go him.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 26, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know. 

Logic not good when boredom is in play.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 26, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I take it that grammar went out the window with logic then?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd be iffy/nervous about counting VC games if you're collecting them..  since that's what I'd assume a collection was about/based on, but cool, either way.

I was wtf'ing for a minute how you had all those games, but failed to get OoT somehow, then saw the VC stuff.  lol @ /me


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 26, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they don't. They're not official Zelda games. Besides, I said that I have _at least one version of every single *official, main series* Zelda game_.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 26, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I'd be iffy/nervous about counting VC games if you're collecting them..  since that's what I'd assume a collection was about/based on, but cool, either way.
> 
> I was wtf'ing for a minute how you had all those games, but failed to get OoT somehow, then saw the VC stuff.  lol @ /me


Virtual Console may be all digital, but they're still games nonetheless, so they count towards my collection. I still want to get physical copies of TAoL and OoT someday, though. And I used to have a physical copy of OoT, but I lost it and couldn't find it when I moved to Arizona.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 26, 2010)

Now put them all in a box, keep them in good condition and become a millionaire in 50 years.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Now put them all in a box, keep them in good condition and become a millionaire in 50 years.


Noooo. I _play_ my games, lol.


----------



## Jarv156 (Aug 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I now own at least one version of every single official, main series Zelda game, plus more. Here's the breakdown:
> 
> The Legend of Zelda [NES]
> The Legend of Zelda [VC]
> ...


Wow, I'm impressed, I'd really like to own them all too, but I don't think I'll ever see the oracle games on sale again...


Ever thought about doing Zelda 1 Swordless?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 26, 2010)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=Oracle+of+Seasons&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Jarv156 (Aug 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jarv156 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, it's really too expensive for me. I'm better off *GASP* EMULATING IT if I want to relive those childhood memories.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 26, 2010)

Tye I hate you so much right now.

Not really but I am very envious.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 27, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye I hate you so much right now.
> 
> Not really but I am very envious.


I sowwy. ;-;

If it's any consolation, if I did have extra copies of all the games, you'd be the first person I'd consider giving them to, lol.

But on the bright side, you've actually played and beaten more Zelda games than I have, haven't you? XD


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 27, 2010)

Hah, I only have,

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess [Wii]
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons [GBC]
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages [GBC]

And one on the wii, which I dont know the name of.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Hah, I only have,
> 
> The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess [Wii]
> The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons [GBC]
> ...


You have two of the rarest ones (the Oracle games), so be happy, lol.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Oracle of Ages/Seasons too.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 27, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't show off, Jason.


----------



## Liv (Aug 27, 2010)

I have The Legend Of ZELDA: Twilight Princess.


yayaaayayay for only having one... and i still haven't beat it....


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 27, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not really showing off..


----------



## Zombie (Aug 27, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not showing off, he's saying what games he has like almost every other post in this thread.

That's one nice collection you've got there Tye!  ^_^


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 27, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sort of is, since he simply replied he had Oracle of Seasons and Ages because Tye pointed out they were the 2 most rarest Zelda games. 

This quote is also directed at Zombie.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 27, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it sort of is, if you want to be an anal internet *censored.3.0*tard, but it isn't.

deal with it.

my friend has one of them, at least.  whether or not jas0n has them or not doesn't matter in terms of rarity.  the game can still be rare, whether or not you, your cousin, your fat aunt that you hate to see, or I own it.  point is, it's more rare than say, twilight princess, or ocarina of time.

tl;dr, lol l lawliet


----------



## Yokie (Aug 27, 2010)

If I had some freakin' money I'd have collection like that. Just you wait and see.


----------



## muffun (Aug 27, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> deal with it.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 27, 2010)

Now all you need is Skyward Sword when it comes out, the CD-I games, and those Tingle games.

Well, they aren't official and all, but at least you'll have all the Zelda games.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Sweet.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 27, 2010)

wait, nook saying tingle game*s* reminded me... isn't there a game called tetra's something or another, that's basically a party game?  tetra's triangles or something, maybe.. i dunno.

some kind of party game/four player minigame-game?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 27, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> wait, nook saying tingle game*s* reminded me... isn't there a game called tetra's something or another, that's basically a party game?  tetra's triangles or something, maybe.. i dunno.
> 
> some kind of party game/four player minigame-game?


Tetra's Trackers, included in the Japanese Four Swords Adventure.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 27, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That, too.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 27, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's the ticket.

what of this game, tye?  non-canon = not your collection?  (seriously asking, not trying to be a d-bag)


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 28, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I plan to have a complete collection of all Zelda games someday, regardless of canonicity, but I just haven't been able to obtain them all yet, lol. I tried finding a Japanese version of Four Swords Adventures online, but I couldn't find it _anywhere_. As for the other Tingle games, I don't know if I'll ever get them or not. I only got Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland because there's an English version of it. The other Tingle games are Japanese only, and they're not even Zelda games, they're _Tingle_ games.


----------



## Caius (Aug 28, 2010)

> Took a week to get oracle of ages because you didn't already have it.

> I am appalled.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 28, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really since they weren't made by Nintendo if I'm correct.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you could understand Japanese?


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 28, 2010)

Zr388 said:
			
		

> > Took a week to get oracle of ages because you didn't already have it.
> 
> > I am appalled.


I would have had them a long time ago, but I wasn't really into Zelda that much back when they came out. I was more obsessed with Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 28, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 28 2010, 11:03:47 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not fluently. Not yet, at least. Japanese takes a _long_ time to master...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 28, 2010)

@Tyeforce
Looking at your consoles and games topics, you don't seem poor...


----------



## Nic (Aug 28, 2010)

Very nice collection Tye.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 28, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> @Tyeforce
> Looking at your consoles and games topics, you don't seem poor...


I was talking about years ago, when I had no job or allowance to buy games. I could only get a new video game for Christmas or my birthday, with few exceptions.

Andrew, on the other hand, was much better off. His mom _insisted_ on buying him games. The majority of the games we own were from him, not me. The same goes for the consoles. All those consoles you see (except for the Wii) were his, not mine.

The only consoles that I bought and still own are a Wii, Nintendo DS Lite, Nintendo DSi, and Nintendo DSi XL. All of which I bought after I had my own job and my own income to buy games with. I used to have many other older consoles in the past, but I had to sell them in order to buy the newest ones.

And even though I have money of my own now, I'm _far_ from rich. The only reason why I can buy games whenever I want is because I don't have many other expenses at the moment. I don't have a car, I don't pay rent or bills (except my phone bill), etc. I wish Andrew and I did have our own place, but we can't even afford an apartment...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 28, 2010)

Ah, I apologize.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 28, 2010)

Congrats all in nice condition! Any plans on Mario/Sonic?


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 28, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Congrats all in nice condition! Any plans on Mario/Sonic?


I believe we have every main series Mario game, and I think we have every Nintendo Sonic game... I'll have to take a picture of them sometime.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Collecting every mario game would be hard, yo'


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice collection. Wish I had a collection of every game or thing in a series or something.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 28, 2010)

I love how the sole reason Tye is with Andrew is so he can use all his Nintendo stuff.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 28, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I love how the sole reason Tye is with Andrew is so he can use all his Nintendo stuff.


inb4wall


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 28, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me provoking someone just to annoy them??? WHAT?!?!


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mario party OGAWD


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 28, 2010)

DAAAAANG BOY.  

....

*Claps*


----------



## tangy1 (Aug 28, 2010)

Is zelda your whole life Tye?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

tangy1 said:
			
		

> Is zelda your whole life Tye?


I doubt owning every game in a series (even a series this big) warrants that comment.

but eh.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 29, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said every _main series_ Mario game, lol.


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 29, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I love how the sole reason Tye is with Andrew is so he can use all his Nintendo stuff.


I'm *censored.3.0*ing sick of your trolling, why the hell haven't you been banned yet?

And no, I'm with Andrew because I love him. Besides, I didn't even know he had all the games that he did before I moved in with him. I knew he had a lot...but I also thought that I had "a lot" of games, too. Well, compared to him, I didn't have very many at all. XD When I first stepped into his room and saw his collection, I couldn't believe my eyes, lol. But he only has as many games as he does because his mom is one of those rare moms who actually likes video games and likes to buy games for their kid.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 29, 2010)

tangy1 said:
			
		

> Is zelda your whole life Tye?


Nope, just a large part of it. XD


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, Im 100% certain you realized you were 'gay' AFTER you found out about all Andrews nintendo stuff...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ciaran, would you please not try and troll Tyeforce.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 29, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'ed @ how Jason thinks this is really gnna help


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 29, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How would you know if Tye doesnt love Andrew? You have no right to say that!
As well as if two people love each other you have no right to say 1 doesnt love the other


----------



## flabbergasted (Aug 29, 2010)

I am amazed at the awesome collection of awesomeness. well done


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 29, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Ciaran and Tye are having an affair >=O


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 29, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O What a twist!


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 29, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit Jason you're onto me...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice collection there, Tye! Most impressive. c:


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Now I just need to find the time to play them all... ._.


----------



## Nic (Aug 29, 2010)

You know what you should do Tye?  You should livestream it on your free time.


----------



## John102 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> You know what you should do Tye?  You should livestream it on your free time.


^

You know what would make it even more fun? If you were to play them in the order of which they happened on the timeline >=D


----------



## Nic (Aug 29, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.  I think you probably get a good amount of viewers if you advertise.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 29, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the timeline is so horribly convoluted, I would lol at the comments about which is correct.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 29, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There'd be a timeline war. D:


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 29, 2010)

Mr. Phoenix said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which means entertaining Noobrage.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 29, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Jason for you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 29, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually thinking of doing that... The only problem is, Andrew and I don't have a very good capture device. It only captures standard definition in standard display, not enhanced or high definition in widescreen display. Plus, there's no way we could record the Nintendo DS games...


----------



## Trundle (Aug 29, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

You need an extra $100, bud. I used to have it, but my brother sold it for fake money. ;-;


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 29, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, I do plan on getting Collector's Edition and Ocarina of Time Master Quest eventually. But I already have a copy of every game in the series, so I'm not really that concerned with getting those two games at the moment. Right now I'm more focused on _playing_ the games that I haven't played before, lol.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what you're basically saying is that you're a quitter.


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 29, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> What about the 3 CDi games? They still count.


my god how did i not think of that Dx

and also, lol, i only own one zelda game; wind waker, but i've played tons of my friend's games xP


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 29, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that game! 
That's what most of my games like Zelda 1 and 2 are on.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 29, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot I have that one too!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2010)

Now all you need is Links voice in a bottle


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 30, 2010)

I would sell you master quest for a very cheap price but i live in the uk


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 30, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> I would sell you master quest for a very cheap price but i live in the uk


I wouldn't even buy it from you unless it was in near perfect condition. XD


----------

